

Can't generate a 404 on paypal.com - zende

You can't generate a 404 on paypal.com:
https://www.paypal.com/cant-generate-404
https://www.paypal.com/yc/hackernews<p>What's could their rational be for not following standard conventions?
======
tst
Here's the 404 ;) [https://www.paypal.com/cgi-
bin/marketingweb?cmd=_home-x&...](https://www.paypal.com/cgi-
bin/marketingweb?cmd=_home-x&nav=0)

------
charleszink
Maybe the framework they built (or built their site on) automatically renders
the homepage when a 404 error is encountered?

~~~
46Bit
Seems spot on, but rather puzzling. They may be huge, but I'd have thought
they'd still avoid risking duplicate content penalties and just use a 30x
redirect for it.

